# What would Puffin be?



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have some 'red bars', but Puffin is like a silvery/sandy color and his bars are quite indistinct, more like smudges of a deeper hue. Is he still classified as a red bar do you think?

(No, he's not sick - he just liked to lounge on my bed  )

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gosh, I don't know but that is one gorgeous pigeon. I've never seen one that color before. How did you come by him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He was found by one of Cynthia's former colleagues, and turned out to have PMV. I had him at my place for close to nine weeks (aside from accompanying me to Cynthia's) in quarantine. He could fly up to the bed, but that was his limit. He's one who would take a nap right alongside me when I did 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Puffin is certainly ONE beautiful colored pij, John!!

I would like to know what his color is too!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

He looks to be a spread ash (Spread ash-red) with the bar showing thru (as it does on some blacks (Spread in the wild-type or blue/black pigment series as well). He could also be a smoky, dirty ash-red bar, but I'm betting on my first guess about 95%. If you ever pair him to a blue or blue check and get blacks, then my guess goes up to 100% certainty.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> He was found by one of Cynthia's former colleagues, and turned out to have PMV. I had him at my place for close to nine weeks (aside from accompanying me to Cynthia's) in quarantine. He could fly up to the bed, but that was his limit. He's one who would take a nap right alongside me when I did
> 
> John


I love it when my Romey naps with me. What has happened to him now? Does he live with Cynthia?


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I have several this color. I also agree with bluecheck, think it is a spread ash-red, but I just call it silver because that's what it looks like. The neck is all silvery in color and so are the rest of the feathers. This is why I don't call the red bars-silvers because that's what I call this color. I call the red bars-red bar mealies because they show more red.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks folks. That's a new color for our aviary crowd, although we have one who is even more of a silver color than Puffin, with no bars and no hint of a sandy tinge. 

Charis: Puffin is in with the rest of the crew now, and he still enjoys having a nap in the softest places he can find 

John


----------

